# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Bambam-surf Ostsee

## krizz123

Salut! 

Ein kleines Vid vom letzten Herbst-Winter in der Nhe von Schnberg.
Hatten nur eine kleine Kamera und der Regen kam waagerecht, aber seht selbst:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UDII..._order&list=UL


Viel Spa!

----------

